# Divorce Rx



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

There are so many educated, compassionate and kind people on this forum. I am very thankful. Do not let divorce be an excuse to allow your health to fall apart. 

I've come to believe that the grief/sorrow, remorse and guilt that come along with divorce are REAL physical ailments. I've felt very guilty about how my marriage turned out. We did not have infidelity/abuse, just the following: my ADHD symptoms STBXH couldn't accept, parent-child dynamic, and anger-defense dynamic. Did I willingly hurt him? NO, never would. SO, why do I feel so guilty, like I did something wrong? B/c it is the guilt and pain of losing a spouse.

This is not an excuse to let myself fall apart. Here is my divorce Rx, please add to the list, I'll try anything to feel better(except anything illegal), and I want all of you too feel better too!!

What tips/foods help you feel better? My list is below:

-Exercise: 1 Hour a day at minimum (very key...usually go to gym at nite, then come home and read divorce recovery book)
-Super Foods (blueberries, spinach, tofu, yogurt)
-Lots of water
-Vitamin
-Melatonin to sleep (natural and non-addictive)
-Pedicure/Facial (massage has been shown to lower stress)
- Dye hair with henna (minimum chemical exposure) to cover up grey roots popping in from stress

...please add to the list!

sad but healthy,
SS101


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Divorce is definitely a traumatic experience. 

Diet, exercise, new hobbies, a good support system of family/friends, and sunlight.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

TAM!


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I have learned to pray. Really pray and with that i find a bit of peace. 

I also found reading books about divorce and relationships for a year only stressed me out. Read something relaxing, exciting or beautiful. Something that feeds your soul not breaks it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

